
The Vulnerabilities of Our Voting Machines - LinuxBender
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-vulnerabilities-of-our-voting-machines/
======
gitgud
Black-box security is like hiding your house key under the door mat.

If the door mat was transparent, everyone could see that the house was
insecure...

